# i know these aren't fish but...(ADFs)



## Algol (Dec 14, 2011)

my little brother just got a 1 gallon bowl for his 2 african dwarf frogs and wanted to put a ghost shrimp in with them is this possible


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

ADF Care Sheet This might help him decide. He could also ask on amphibian forums.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think a gallon bowl is large enough for 2 ADF's and a shrimp.


----------

